# tuna fishing



## wvondo (Sep 10, 2003)

We just got back from our tuna trip.It is something every serious fisherman should do atleast once.Their nuisance fish are sharks,and getting a 200 lb. fish on your line is exciting to say the least.When I first saw the rods they used I thought it won't be much fun horsing in some big fish.They make that rod bend just like salmon makes a downrigger rod bend,but for alot longer.
I took my 2 sons and they both said it was the best fishing trip they have ever been on.We came home with with over 200# of fillets,and they are not hard to get rid of as they are excellent eating.
If I can be of any help with reccomendations drop me a line.I just thought I'd remind people that there are other lakes out there and other fish to catch.See ya the tippy next week.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Would love to see some pics if you have any.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

wvondo, 

Thanks for the report! I just finished reading a Zane Grey book, and in it he tells of catching a 1,000 lb + tuna. Tuna fishing is now officially on my list of things to do in my lifetime!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I'd love to hear more details such as where to go and best time of year. That is something I've always wanted to do!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

yeah, thats some crazy fishin, went out a couple years ago. caught a lot of blues and dorados too. Unbelievable how they fight then start to do them circles in close.

steve


----------



## metro_man (Jan 17, 2002)

For me Tuna has got to be one of the best eating fish. We would get them down near Cat Key when my father would have his boat thier. The chef would come right out to the swim platform when we would come back in the fish tender and take the prime strip out of the sides of the tuna. Within 15 minutes we were chowing samsushi. (Not sure on the spelling) My dads captain has been at it in the area of the Caribean and Bahama's area for years and he has allways prefered the Cat Keys area for fishing.


----------

